

Twitter Places (a.k.a. foursquare) - praxxis
http://twitter.com/#!/places/247f43d441defc03

======
Stevenup7002
Interesting, looks like businesses can 'claim' their 'places'. Wonder if it's
just a 'list' feature for their already implemented location service? Or is
there something bigger going on here?

------
RtodaAV
Link doesn't work bro.

~~~
praxxis
I think its a darkish launch, it seems to work for some people and not others
:\

~~~
moses1400
works for me - shows an image of twitter hq plus tweets that apparently
originated there.

